
Easing into Cats, and the Case for Category Theory Inspired Abstractions - dade
http://www.geekabyte.io/2018/09/easing-into-cats-and-case-for-category.html
======
UpshotKnothole
Hm. That title starts off sounding like it belongs to an entirely different
and more disturbing sort of article.

